# New MySQL Server



## Mukuro (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cool...let's try it out.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome!

I do hope it fixes the problems


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Aug 8, 2007)

Horray for the new server!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks. it's going fast right now

posted and edited within seconds


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Aug 8, 2007)

Right now being the operative terms...


----------



## Loki (Aug 8, 2007)

yeeyz hope it works now


----------



## Kakuzu (Aug 8, 2007)

Just what one can expect of Mbxx.

Thank you, Mbxx!


----------



## Starber (Aug 8, 2007)

Working for me.


----------



## Shiron (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome.

Seems to be working pretty well so far; hope it stays that way.


----------



## keiiya (Aug 8, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaay! Everything seems ok. =D


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2007)

NICE......


----------



## Zaru (Aug 8, 2007)

I almost feared you sadmins had forgotten about the forums...but this proves you care after all.

The forums are so fast right now


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Mbxx, are we still on for tonight?

I'll bring the lube.


----------



## Neko (Aug 8, 2007)

Havoc said:


> Mbxx, are we still on for tonight?
> 
> I'll bring the lube.



 >_>


----------



## Havoc (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't be jealous Neko, we're still on for next week.


----------



## Iramusa-Marjo (Aug 8, 2007)

At last! 

Thx admins! :]


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Aug 8, 2007)

Hooray!

Now I can go back to abusing my favorite forum error-free!  For now. 

Thank you. ^_^


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope the timewarps still come back from time to time.


----------



## QuoNina (Aug 8, 2007)

Are SAdmins all this concise and to the point!? "

*shakes SAdmins up and down in tears* 

Edit: My god! I can't believe it takes 2 seconds to save editing now!


----------



## pajamas (Aug 8, 2007)

greateness!!!

MBXX


----------



## Captain Pimp (Aug 8, 2007)

Now let's hope this lag-free forum stays like this forever 

5 months later..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2007)

Nice to know that the Sadmins haven't forsaken us. The forums are moving so fast now. 

Thanks Mbxx.


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 8, 2007)

excellent... NF is faster... timewarps thoug..


----------



## ViЯaL (Aug 8, 2007)

Faster Forums is great but ill miss those timewarps


----------



## Circe (Aug 8, 2007)

I take everything I've ever said about the administration back. (Though I don't think I've actually ever said anything >_>)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 8, 2007)

YES! New server!! So much faster!!!


----------



## Genesis (Aug 8, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I'M SO FAST, MY SPEED IS BLINDING,
LEAVING A PATH OF DESTRUCTION LIKE LIGHTNING!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 8, 2007)

what is it exactly?


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 8, 2007)

Genesis said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'M SO FAST, MY SPEED IS BLINDING,
> LEAVING A PATH OF DESTRUCTION LIKE LIGHTNING!



THAT IS SO FUNNY!!!
ROTFLOL!!!


----------



## 6 Tomoe Sharingan (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> Intel XEON Quad 2,66 Ghz, 8GB RAM, Raptor Drives 10K.
> 
> So.. fastest there is to buy.. server load times currently 0,12 *g* It is surely something else...



4 server cores with that speed? :amazed 

Well I guess it IS something.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 9, 2007)

lol, Mbxx is a newbie


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 9, 2007)

> Intel XEON Quad 2,66 Ghz, 8GB RAM, Raptor Drives 10K.
> 
> So.. fastest there is to buy.. server load times currently 0,12 *g* It is surely something else...



Well damn.

I see the currently active users list is back as well.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 9, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> Is it not running fast enough for you or what you mean ?



That was astonishment about the cpu speed, which definitely is awesome.

And the forums haven't been running this fast for months. Awesome.


----------



## Jaculus (Aug 9, 2007)

I came. **


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Aug 9, 2007)

its way faster than before! thanks mbxx! F you Tazmo, you lazy bastard


----------



## Pein (Aug 9, 2007)

holy hell the forum are fuckin fast thank you mbxx


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 9, 2007)

Awesome, Thank you Mbxx!

Now off to the new Forum skins, smilies, colored reps and what not.


----------



## Guilty Sky (Aug 9, 2007)

Lastier be my wife!


----------



## KamiKazi (Aug 9, 2007)

lastier
it's working really good now though so who knows

thank you mbxx. this is as fast as i've seen the forum


----------



## Rivayir (Aug 9, 2007)

Guilty Sky said:


> Lastier be my wife!



You are mistaking our roles. Me = Man, You = Wife


----------



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2007)

Ahh.. Thank goodness


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 9, 2007)

Mbxx is my hero.


----------



## ordycitizen (Aug 10, 2007)

Great Job Makubex, you saved the Mugenjou.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Aug 10, 2007)

great work ty very much XD


----------



## Elle (Aug 16, 2007)

Light years better... thanks, mbxx for your efforts.


----------



## yuri (Sep 29, 2007)

Yea thanx mbxx


----------



## Fuzzehskittlez (Sep 29, 2007)

I LOVE HORSES BEST OF ALL THE ANIMALS

  Godstalker



I LOVE HORSES THEY'RE MY FRIENDS!!



 ^_^


----------



## Fuzzehskittlez (Sep 29, 2007)

-----------------------------------

Yotsuba

Mon Sep 03, 2007 1:34 am



-----------------------------------



I LOVE HORSES BEST OF ALL THE ANIMALS

this



I LOVE HORSES THEY'RE MY FRIENDS!!



 ^_^


----------



## TekJounin (Oct 18, 2007)

Mbxx said:


> Intel XEON Quad 2,66 Ghz, 8GB RAM, Raptor Drives 10K.
> 
> So.. fastest there is to buy.. server load times currently 0,12 *g* It is surely something else...




I drooled.  

Thanks for speeding the forums up.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations new server


----------



## Xion (Jun 4, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> Congratulations new server



Yeah...ONE YEAR AGO. 

Fail necrobumpage.

Don't think you can get rid of the timewarps that easily. :rofl


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 4, 2008)

oh sory hahahahaahha im from the PAST


----------

